# How to monitor the duration and extension of phone calls?



## OldGeyser (Mar 23, 2015)

I just set up 3 phones in my office, and I need to monitor how long each person stays on the phone for each call, and their identifying extension.

Is this possible?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

it can be done. The company I work for does it. You can do a search for phone monitoring since I cannot recommend any. you can also talk to your phone company and see what they can offer.


----------

